# ID - is it algae? its kind of cool looking



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

This blueish, greenish, shiny, speckled fern-like thing has been growing next to my GSP. Its getting bigger and I would like to know what it is in case my GSP runs over it once it starts to take over.. It is immediately to the left of the GSP


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Looks like dictyota sp. Be careful, it can take over rapidly. If a piece breaks off, unless you want it everywhere, be prepared to fish it out of your tank.

I have a small smount growing on a rock, and I'm keeping a close eye on it. I had some grow in my nano and it took a good long battle to evict it.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> Looks like dictyota sp. Be careful, it can take over rapidly. If a piece breaks off, unless you want it everywhere, be prepared to fish it out of your tank.
> 
> I have a small smount growing on a rock, and I'm keeping a close eye on it. I had some grow in my nano and it took a good long battle to evict it.


good to know. I will keep it around with a watchful eye as I dont have much else to look at ATM. Its nice to look at but I have noticed its getting bigger faster.


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi,

Your GSP won't grow fast enough to over run this algae. Once it gets a good foothold, as Ameekplec. said "_be prepared to fish it out of your tank_".
If you have a refugium you could try growing it there??


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I think I will keep it for a little bit longer, until I collect some more frags and specimens. I really like the look of it actually. I do have a chamber in my HOB fuge that it could go into.

Once I set up my 5gal tank I will place it in there. 

Thanks for the ID! Also, awesome frag of GSP Ameek! It's almost onto the rock after a month


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

BettaBeats said:


> I think I will keep it for a little bit longer, until I collect some more frags and specimens. I really like the look of it actually. I do have a chamber in my HOB fuge that it could go into.
> 
> Once I set up my 5gal tank I will place it in there.
> 
> Thanks for the ID! Also, awesome frag of GSP Ameek! It's almost onto the rock after a month


Just keep an eye on any errant pieces - they will take hold, and once thye get onto your rocks, it's very hard to remove 100%.

Glad you like the frag  I'll have more stuff ready in a bit!


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

I agree it is Halymenia sp. or Dictyota sp. Halymenia and Dictyota are both very attractive algae that do well in reef aquaria. Fast growth of these algae may indicate high nutrient content in the tank. When dissolved nutrients are limited, they can be out-competed by other species more suited to the low nutrient environment of reef aquaria. As a note, Dictyota sp. contain some very potent anti-predation chemicals so control (if needed) of these algae may not be possible with common herbivores like tangs. Nutrient stripping (as provided by high efficiency protein skimming) is a better way to limit unwanted growth in chemically defended species. Dictyota can also be quite beautiful but watch them!!!!


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

Referencing *bold* copy 
http://www.reefs.org/hhfaq/algae/photoalbum_photo_view?b_start=4



lloydj said:


> I agree it is* Halymenia sp. or Dictyota sp. Halymenia and Dictyota are both very attractive algae that do well in reef aquaria. Fast growth of these algae may indicate high nutrient content in the tank. When dissolved nutrients are limited, they can be out-competed by other species more suited to the low nutrient environment of reef aquaria. As a note, Dictyota sp. contain some very potent anti-predation chemicals so control (if needed) of these algae may not be possible with common herbivores like tangs. Nutrient stripping (as provided by high efficiency protein skimming) is a better way to limit unwanted growth in chemically defended species.* Dictyota can also be quite beautiful but watch them!!!!


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

Any info helps I say!!!


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

I love to research anything reef for myself or to help out.

Gotta love google!!!


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

When I get more RO water I will attempt to remove some pieces for my refugium. It's really pretty to look at, but I don't want it to take over my tank. 
I need more RO water because I always do a water change after I put my hands in the tank to do any work.


----------

